# Want to start a supplying business, need help



## Gabriel Andrade (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey.

I'm a coffee grower from Brazil and we work with specialty coffee. We're trying to start our own distribution/supplying center in the UK, instead of selling to retailers or importers.

For that to happen, we'd need some help from people who already have experience at it and would like to join us in a partnership.

Our coffee (and the coffee we get from other farms who are our friends and work together with our business) always scores from 82 to 87 SCA and is sized 16 up.

Usually we direct export our coffee for $ 4.6/kg ($ 2.09/lb) to the retailers (I believe it's sold from $ 7.5 to 10/kg locally), but for making a shared distribution/supplying partnership with our local partner, we plan to cover some of the price from our pockets, offering it low as $ 2.8/kg ($ 1.27/lb), and keep reducing as we grow, until we give it for free. Also we want to help with the sales, ads, logistics, media, etc.

We want that because we always receive a lot of people wanting to buy our coffee in US and UK, but usually they ask to buy small amounts such as 30kg to 180kg, what makes it impossible to have a direct trade.

There is a demand, there is a good product, but there is still a good partner to help us.

Tks people ☺


----------

